# Fly Line for Scott Meridian



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

SA mastery grand slam is on my 6 9 & 12 meridians. I tried a few lines and that's the favorite.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have the Rio Tarpon Quickshooter intermediate clear tip on a NVG and a SA Mastery Tarpon floating on a Galvan T-10 that I use on the Meridian 10 wt 2pc or Loomis CC or the new Asquith for red fish in the wind or if the reds are xl. Good that you are thinking light weight Meridian. I like the intermediate for getting lighter flies down faster instead of using heavier jig flies.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Interesting you use an intermediate tip. Having a hard time with the quick shots I take seeing how that is going to aid in the fly sinking quick enough. When I am getting those tight instant shots I am throwing a heavy fly....Might have to try that SA Tarpon ....


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I wouldn't use the Rio Redfish line on the Meridian.

One of the things that I think the Meridian does better than the other top flight rods (X, NRX etc.) is that it can aerialize line better and just hold more in the air. I've got a few Meridians and fish either the clear tip Airflo tropical line when permit fishing, or otherwise the SA lines I think cast beautifully on it.

Edit: to add I have both the 9 and 10wt Meridians, so comments above are specifically for those line classes


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

jsnipes said:


> I wouldn't use the Rio Redfish line on the Meridian.
> 
> One of the things that I think the Meridian does better than the other top flight rods (X, NRX etc.) is that it can aerialize line better and just hold more in the air. I've got a few Meridians and fish either the clear tip Airflo tropical line when permit fishing, or otherwise the SA lines I think cast beautifully on it.
> 
> Edit: to add I have both the 9 and 10wt Meridians, so comments above are specifically for those line classes


Ok but keeping line in the air is the last thing I need to do when taking a quick shot at a close up redfish.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

The above exchange is demonstrating the niche that I feel is filled by the sa grand slam. The meridian will carry a good length of line in the air which works with the 40 foot head length and longer rear taper, and the tip of the rod is responsive for quick shots which gets accentuated by the short heavy front part of the line. It's the best of both worlds on a rod designed to take advantage of the same abilities.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Yea, I've fished the 10 in NOLA for big reds w the SA line and have had no trouble getting short shots out quickly. And think it's more accurate than the super head-heavy Rio lines


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

2 or 4 piece ? There is a stark difference.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> Ok but keeping line in the air is the last thing I need to do when taking a quick shot at a close up redfish.


That's right Steve.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> That's right Steve.


The meridian 10 I use is 2 pc. Fast but good short with the right line.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have the SA Tarpon on an 11 and like it. I do like the Bruce Chard Airflo line on my 8wt meridian. The rod loads well with just the tip for close in shots.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I just put the Cortland Liquid Crystal Guide (8wt) on mine...love it.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I have the SA Tarpon on an 11 and like it. I do like the Bruce Chard Airflo line on my 8wt meridian. The rod loads well with just the tip for close in shots.


Yep - running the tropical punch air flo on the 8 and 9 - nice set up.
Though I also like the rio permit line for loooonger casts


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

jsnipes said:


> I wouldn't use the Rio Redfish line on the Meridian.
> 
> One of the things that I think the Meridian does better than the other top flight rods (X, NRX etc.) is that it can aerialize line better and just hold more in the air. I've got a few Meridians and fish either the clear tip Airflo tropical line when permit fishing, or otherwise the SA lines I think cast beautifully on it.
> 
> Edit: to add I have both the 9 and 10wt Meridians, so comments above are specifically for those line classes


I appreciate the insight! How come you wouldn't recommend the Rio Redfish on the Meridian? I just got a 9 WT and am line shopping. Thanks!


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Airflow or Wulff Bermuda Triangle


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I've cast the redfish line on my 8wt - thought the permit and airflow was a better match. The redfish seemed to run out of gas at distance though fine for shorter shots


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

I have that rio redfish on a meridian 7wt. I kind of think there might be something better out there for it. I guess the rio is okay, just doesn't seem great though.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

fishn&flyn said:


> Airflow or Wulff Bermuda Triangle


Personally have casted the Wulff line and really like it. Smooth and minimal line memory.


----------



## andrewwa (May 27, 2016)

Rio Tarpon Technical, my favorite line so far in 10wt.


----------

